# Math type problem



## Newt (Sep 2, 2006)

Money is the root of all evil, (But I also hate to feel wrong when I believe I'm right) and its making my family discuss heatedly. I'm horrible with numbers so if anyone can help me with this I'd be grateful.

X paid $66.00 for an item and to ship off to W
Y paid X $66.00
W paid $96.00 to buy and have item shipped
Z charged Y $5.60 to use service to sell item to W
How does Y and X split W's payment?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

why did y pay 66 bucks? y gets 75.40 and x gets 15? im not sure.......


----------



## Newt (Sep 2, 2006)

Well all I know is so far Y has spent $71.60
and effectively X has spent nothing....Right?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Newt said:


> Money is the root of all evil, (But I also hate to feel wrong when I believe I'm right) and its making my family discuss heatedly. I'm horrible with numbers so if anyone can help me with this I'd be grateful.
> 
> X paid $66.00 for an item and to ship off to W
> Y paid X $66.00
> ...


x spent 66 out of his pocket so y paid him back then when the sale goes through y gets his 66 back plus half the shipping. then y spends 5.60 extra out to pay z for the service


----------



## Newt (Sep 2, 2006)

W paid to buy 96.oo
Y paid X and Z 71.60
leaving a profit of 24.40
that X believes should be equally split whereas Y believes that since X has been paid the original 66. for item and shipping and Z has been paid 5.60 for the service by Y already the full profit of 24.40 would be Y's.

Does that make since or is it mathematically flawed?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Newt said:


> W paid to buy 96.oo
> Y paid X and Z 71.60
> leaving a profit of 24.40
> that X believes should be equally split whereas Y believes that since X has been paid the original 66. for item and shipping and Z has been paid 5.60 for the service by Y already the full profit of 24.40 would be Y's.
> ...


they both pay there 66 bucks they both get back..... the 30 dollar profit is split. then y spends extra 5.60 for z


----------



## Newt (Sep 2, 2006)

Why would it be split if Y paid X back the full 66.? If they wanted it to be equal would they not have both paid 33. to be able to split the profit after Z fee was removed for Y?

Oh no I think i have just fried my brain...


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Newt said:


> Money is the root of all evil, (But I also hate to feel wrong when I believe I'm right) and its making my family discuss heatedly. I'm horrible with numbers so if anyone can help me with this I'd be grateful.
> 
> X paid $66.00 for an item and to ship off to W
> Y paid X $66.00
> ...


x paid 66 bucks ok now hes down 66 so y pays him back 66 so now its just y thats out of 66 bucks (but when the sale goes through y will get his 66 back) so the 96 minus 66 for y leaves 30 .....split that and they made 15 each profit.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

here is what i would think.. Did X pay Z anything? If Y paid Z all of the 5.60 then X should only get 6.60 (of the 24.40) since he did not pay anything to Z. 
 IF X paid half of the 5.60 to Z and Y paid half to Z then the 24.40 should be split between Y and X equally... 
Also did Y get 66.00 back from Z for the sale of the item? If not then and only then should Y get to keep the entire 24.40. 
Did that help?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I just want to know who the hell X, Y, W and Z are! Damn them!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

fangs it doesnt say they split the fee for z said y paid z im assuming he paid out of his profits


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

just covering my bases dear krypt


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

is this a math book problem? where is this 71.60 from?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What does Y have anything to do with it? All he did was pay X 66.00, but it doesn't say what it's for.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Newt said:


> Money is the root of all evil, (But I also hate to feel wrong when I believe I'm right) and its making my family discuss heatedly. I'm horrible with numbers so if anyone can help me with this I'd be grateful.
> 
> X paid $66.00 for an item and to ship off to W
> Y paid X $66.00
> ...


x paid 66.00 bucks
y paid x 66.00 bucks so now y is out of 66 bucks till the sale goes through
w paid x and y 96 bucks so y get his 66 bucks back 
leaves a profit of 30 bucks 
15 bucks each 
minus 5.60 from y to pay for z


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

To save peace in the family split the profit. Family fighting is not worth 15 bucks. Next time set the rules before you go into the thing, or better yet don't' involve family in money matters. Spoken from experience.


----------



## Newt (Sep 2, 2006)

Actually i think you guys helped out a lot. and I agree with the Who the heck are these guys and damn them all to hell
X paid the store, Y paid X, W paid back Y and the profits are split minus Z fee.. GOT IT!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

They should all be put in jail for money laundering... lol.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Did X buy the item with resale in mind? Or did Y just offer the $66 dollars for the item for personal reasons? 

In business you assume risk and you reap rewards. If you take all of the risk, like Y did, you should recieve all of the rewards. But, a word that was in your original post that is EXTREMELY important is 'family'. Never go into business with family. It ALWAYS causes problems. 

Total $96
minus $74.40
equals $24.40

X =$12.20
Y = $12.20

Don't tear your family up over twelve bucks. It makes Thanksgiving dinner easier if noone feels like they were taken advantage of. 

Save the family, divy up the profit.


----------

